# Forum Argomenti di discussione Auto & autocarri  Domande Vari per acquisto Auto Ditta Individuale

## tzitzos

Buongiorno a tutto il forum. 
Prima di tutto mi presento.
Mi chiama Giorgio e sono di padova.
Sono proprietario di una ditta individuale che fa vendite sia online che no di materiale informatico. 
Vi sto leggendo da quasi 2 settimane e veramente ho trovato tanti informazioni utili nei vari sezioni presenti in questo forum.  
Volevo farvi 2-3 domande a voi specialisti in materia che sicuramente conoscete piu cose da me e sicuramente mi potete dare un vostro consiglio e opignione.  
Praticamente io voglio comprare una macchina di un costo di circa 45000
Macchina usata di un anno. 
Volevo sapere prima di tutto cosa significa questi 2 termini 
1) Iva deducibile
2) Iva esposta 
Da quello che ho capito visto che ho trovato domande quasi simili a questo forum Iva deducibile vuole dire che nel prezzo indicato l'iva e inclusa solo che con Iva deducibile vuole dire che la macchina e fatturabile?
Poi per Iva esposta vuole dire immagino che nel prezzo l'iva del 20&#37; non e inclusa.
Corregetemi se eventualmente sbaglio.  
Poi la seconda domanda e diciamo quella piu importante dove ho tanti dubbi e come e meglio acquistare la macchina per quanto riguarda il fisco e cosa mi conviene fare di piu.
Tipo e meglio acquistarla con pagamento in contanti?
Meglio fare un finanziamento o leasing? 
Diciamo che il budget per l'acquisto della macchina c'e e volendo la posso comprare anche con pagamento in contanti ma ho sentito dire che non mi conviene per un importo del genere fare l'acquisto in contanti perche tramite leasing si riesce a scaricare di piu diciamo nella durata di 5 anni.
Vi risulta una cosa del genere?
Secondo voi e meglio un finanziamento o leasing? 
Grazie a tutti che mi aiuterano ad avere un idea piu chiara.
Buona giornata a tutti voi
Cordialmente 
Giorgio  
Ps:Ovviamente verso fine mese andro al mio commercialista e gli chiedero le stesse cose ma visto che non conosco l'argomento e tutte le procedure vari cosa e meglio cosa no etc etc mi sono permesso di chiedervi una vostra opignione su tutto cosi mi informo anche io prima di andare al commercialista.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Tipo e meglio acquistarla con pagamento in contanti?
> Meglio fare un finanziamento o leasing?

  Se i soldi ci sono, meglio comprare in contanti. 
Non ci sono differenze economiche significative tra acquisto con finanziamernto e leasing. 
ciao

----------


## tzitzos

> Se i soldi ci sono, meglio comprare in contanti. 
> Non ci sono differenze economiche significative tra acquisto con finanziamernto e leasing. 
> ciao

  Salve Danilo, 
Grazie mille per la risposta 
Ho letto e sentito che praticamente se una macchina viene acquista e pagata in contanti di un importo superiore di 25000 non viene "scaricata" interamente perche c'e un importo massimo che si puo scaricare nel argo di un anno.
Mentre se si fa tramite leasing o finanziamento per una durata di 3 -5 anni e meglio perche alla fine facendo i conti si scarica di piu. 
Secondo lei e sbagliato? 
Poi visto che ci siamo se una macchina ha un costo finale di 45000 Iva inclusa la macchina realmente visto che sara intestata alla mia ditta con utilizzo promiscuo (cioe con utilizzo sia personale che per lavoro) quanto realmente mi verebbe a costare?
Se non sbaglio leggendo anche da altri topic con domande simile va scaricato il 40&#37; del imponibile e 40% del iva ma non so se ho capito bene. 
Grazie ancora
Giorgio

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Ho letto e sentito che praticamente se una macchina viene acquista e pagata in contanti di un importo superiore di 25000 non viene "scaricata" interamente perche c'e un importo massimo che si puo scaricare nel argo di un anno.

  E' vero parzialmente. Per imprese come la sua il limite massimo è infatti di 35 milioni di vecchie lire.    

> Mentre se si fa tramite leasing o finanziamento per una durata di 3 -5 anni e meglio perche alla fine facendo i conti si scarica di piu. 
> Secondo lei e sbagliato?

  Sì, è sbagliato. Se si "scarica" di più è solo perchè si PAGA di più .....     

> Poi visto che ci siamo se una macchina ha un costo finale di 45000 Iva inclusa la macchina realmente visto che sara intestata alla mia ditta con utilizzo promiscuo (cioe con utilizzo sia personale che per lavoro) quanto realmente mi verebbe a costare?
> Se non sbaglio leggendo anche da altri topic con domande simile va scaricato il 40% del imponibile e 40% del iva ma non so se ho capito bene. 
> Grazie ancora
> Giorgio

  Ha capito bene.
Tenga presente che la deduzione del 40% è riferita all'importo massimo di circa 18 mila euro (di cui le ho detto sopra). 
saluti

----------


## tzitzos

> E' vero parzialmente. Per imprese come la sua il limite massimo è infatti di 35 milioni di vecchie lire.

  Ok capito.
grazie  :Smile:    

> Sì, è sbagliato. Se si "scarica" di più è solo perchè si PAGA di più .....

  ok  :Smile:    

> Ha capito bene.
> Tenga presente che la deduzione del 40% è riferita all'importo massimo di circa 18 mila euro (di cui le ho detto sopra). 
> saluti

  cioe praticamente nel importo totale di 45000 iva inclusa quello che si scarica e il 40% di circa 18000 piu il 40% del iva 7500? 
cioe alla fine se una macchina cosata 40000 o 50000 sul imponibile si scarica sempre lo stesso importo?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> cioe praticamente nel importo totale di 45000 iva inclusa quello che si scarica e il 40% di circa 18000 piu il 40% del iva 7500?

  Esatto.    

> cioe alla fine se una macchina cosata 40000 o 50000 sul imponibile si scarica sempre lo stesso importo?

  Un tetto è un tetto: chi è più alto non ci passa ......  :Big Grin:

----------


## cliff85

saluti a tutti sono marco da bolzano e mi sono da poco iscritto.
mia mamma ha una ditta individuale. 
volevo chiedere la percentuale del 40% sull'importo dell'auto (non la quota iva) si applica al 40% del costo dell'auto (es: auto 30.000 x 0,40= posso scaricare 12.000) o se l'auto costa 30.000 senza iva si può scaricare max il 40% del tetto 18.000 e rotti cioè max 7.200? 
ringrazio molto e saluto.
Marco

----------


## danilo sciuto

Ciao ! 
Come dicevo nel post precedente, la percentuale del 40% si applica al tetto massimo di cui all'art. 164 Tuir (18.000 euro circa). 
ciao   

> saluti a tutti sono marco da bolzano e mi sono da poco iscritto.
> mia mamma ha una ditta individuale. 
> volevo chiedere la percentuale del 40% sull'importo dell'auto (non la quota iva) si applica al 40% del costo dell'auto (es: auto 30.000 x 0,40= posso scaricare 12.000) o se l'auto costa 30.000 senza iva si può scaricare max il 40% del tetto 18.000 e rotti cioè max 7.200? 
> ringrazio molto e saluto.
> Marco

----------


## massymessina

Avendo un B&B e mettendo a totale disposizione dei clienti un'auto è possibile dedurre questa al 100% ed un'altra (utilizzata promiscuamente) al 40%?
Il B&B non è inscritto presso il registro delle imprese, poichè non ne ha l'obbligo.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Avendo un B&B e mettendo a totale disposizione dei clienti un'auto è possibile dedurre questa al 100% ed un'altra (utilizzata promiscuamente) al 40%?
> Il B&B non è inscritto presso il registro delle imprese, poichè non ne ha l'obbligo.

  No; solo al 40%.

----------

